# Help asap dying quail chicks



## masawyer (Dec 31, 2010)

We were given 15 quail chicks on Wednesday and we have only 8 left. Two just died before my eyes! We are feeding Chick Starter/Grower because that is what we had and we are giving them water. The water has rocks in it so they don't drown. Also they are warm enough because they are not huddling.

Does anyone have any suggestions on why they are dying? 

Marsha in OK


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, and I hope the rest will survive for you. I hope some of the experienced raisers will offer advice, but I can't because I've just had my quail for 2 months. 
I also use chick starter because I can't find game bird feed for 100 miles and I'm currently raising my second batch I incubated. I had the same problem with my first hatch and lost 6 out of 27, but now they've reached maturity without any more problems.
From what I've been reading they can pick up diseases quickly from their litter and it needs to be changed often during the first couple weeks until they can be on wire mesh floor.

Good luck with them!


----------



## Sunmill (Apr 26, 2011)

I've found quail to be the most frustrating birds, their survival in the wild must be due to quantity alone?

I would suggest putting super booster powder in their water next time for the first day or two, like turkeys they seem especially prone to bacterial diseases.
I've also had decent luck syringing in a drop or two of plain yogurt with some diatomaceous earth for cocci. 
But even so, I've had two drown in pop bottle caps I put in for water...they certainly aren't the brightest when they start out in my experience.


----------

